# E-Mail Verteiler aus MySQL Datenbank oder Excel



## Sn0w1 (14. Juni 2012)

Nabend nochmal zusammen.. ich hoffe ich erreiche hier so spät nochmal wen.. Also ich möchte einen E-Mail Verteiler in meine HP einbinden.

Im Adminbereich soll dann ein Formular in html erstellt werden mit folgendem:

Ein Import sämtlicher E-Mail Adressen von einer Tabelle (newsletter) und Spalte (mail) soll möglich gemacht werden, ganz einfach per Mausklick. Diese sollen dann eingefügt werden und am Ende per submit klick alle die gleiche mail bekommen, also eine mail funktion wo es mehrer empfänger gibt, welche importiert werden müssen.

Ein Textfeld wo man einen Text zu der mail eintippen kann der dann praktisch die mail an sich ist

und drittens ein "dateien hochladen" feld, bei dem der aktuellste newsletter per pdf ausgewählt werden kann und dann auch beim senden mit gesendet wird an jeden.

Also praktisch:

import aller email-adressen
text eingabe
pdf einfügen
senden klicken und text sowie pdf gehen an die email..


Ich weiß das ist schwer, ich weiß die Zeit ist knapp (morgen ist stichtag, wenn es niemand so schnell schafft ist es halt so, wäre aber endgeil, weil ich noch an den bildern und dem css arbeiten muss)

Gruß
Sn0w1


----------

